

Street Smarts: My First Year (Running a Startup) - ulvund
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090401/street-smarts-my-first-year_Printer_Friendly.html

======
petercooper
There have been a lot of stories slamming capitalism lately, assuming it's all
about giant bonuses, Wall St, and what not. But this story is a reminder of
how good economic solutions make life a lot more efficient (than the
alternatives).

------
bcl
I love stories like this! Businesses coming up with unique solutions to help
their customers get their work done. It does surprise me that they gave them a
$10k non-refundable deposit on the spot! That's a good customer relationship.

~~~
ejs
His book "The Knack: How Street-Smart Entrepreneurs Learn to Handle Whatever
Comes Up" is pretty good if you have not read it.

------
jacoblyles
Just to be clear, this would be illegal nowadays, no?

~~~
spolsky
No. In New York the only thing that would be illegal is if they responded to
street hails below 96th street.

~~~
jacoblyles
So you can run unlicensed transport companies outside of a certain portion of
Manhattan? I did not know that.

~~~
joubert
Non-medallion car service is legal in Manhattan, but is only allowed to
respond to telephone dispatch (not that that stops them, especially near Water
& Wall).

